# Canyon Bikes: Decals entfernen?



## Duc851 (24. Juli 2008)

Ein Kumpel möchte sich ein Canyon kaufen. Nun wollte er vorab wissen, ob man die Rahmenaufkleber entfernen kann. Sind die irgendwie unter lack oder Lazerlogos oder sowas oder kann man die einfach abziehen?


----------



## Bikerpifke (24. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Canyon sind die Rahmenaufkleber unter dem Lack. Wenn man die entfernt, zerstört man gleichzeitig den Lack.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Juli 2008)

Nun ,glaubst du wirklich Canyon ist so Doof und stattet ihre Bikepalette mit den besten Komponenten aus, schmückt diese noch mit einem guten Preis nur damit dein Kumpel die Werbung abreißen kann? 

Das gehört leider bei Versenderbikes mit dazu


----------



## Graf Bobby (24. Juli 2008)

Leider musst du als Littfasssäule fahren, probiers mit Aceton, das macht den lack nicht kaputt, wenns nicht geht, gehts nicht. Dann ist es unterm Lack und dann lass es drauf.


----------



## evilrogi (24. Juli 2008)

Decals sind unter Lack. Bei denjenigen Bikes, die in die Schweiz ausgeliefert werden, sind aus markenrechtlichen Gründen "Coast"-Kleber drauf, die kann man abnehmen, dann kommt der originale "Canyon"-Schriftzug hervor, den man nicht einfach so abmachen kann.


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Juli 2008)

klick -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281663&highlight=canyon+lack


----------



## pauli 1611 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi
Du möchtest sie wegmachen und ich sollte neue haben.
Weiß einer von euch wo man neue Decals bekommt.
bei Canyon gibts keine hab ich schon gefragt.


----------



## Duc851 (24. Juli 2008)

Dann hilft wohl nur Einzelanfertigung wenns bei Canyon keine gibt. 
Hab mir mal aus weißer Klebefolie einen Soulfly-Aufkleber selbst gemacht. 
Weiße Klebefolie genommen, den Schriftzug spiegelverkehrt einfach auf Papier ausgedruckt, hinten drauf geklebt und dann sauber ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Stompy (24. Juli 2008)

Ich erinnere mich an ein Bild bei dem jemand den orangen Streifen von seinem Canyon entfernt hat. Allerdings war das einer der schwarz eloxierten Rahmen, kein Lackierter.
Wie er das gemacht hat weiß ich nicht, ich vermute mal mit einem Lösungsmittel welches die Farbe ablöst aber die Eloxalschicht heil lässt.


----------



## Duc851 (24. Juli 2008)

naja... nachdem was ich hier lese werde ich ihm wohl einfach raten das ding neu pulvern zu lassen...  
Und verdammt ich weiß genau an wem die Arbeit mit Zerlegen wieder hängen bleibt.... moi


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Juli 2008)

Duc851 schrieb:


> naja... nachdem was ich hier lese werde ich ihm wohl einfach raten das ding neu pulvern zu lassen...
> Und verdammt ich weiß genau an wem die Arbeit mit Zerlegen wieder hängen bleibt.... moi



Frag doch canyon ob du bei Bausatzversand Rabatt bekommst, da die Montage bei canyon ja entfallen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astra (25. Juli 2008)

Wer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat, weil er ein Canyon fährt, dem sollte man beim zerlegen nicht helfen.


----------



## Michael Night (25. Juli 2008)

ja echt...! Die liefern ein sehr gutes Produkt zu einem günstigen Preis. Da ist es doch ok wenn der Name drauf steht. Auf den meisten unserer Klamotten steht der Name ja auch drauf (was nicht bedeutet, das "Fishbone"-Klamotten geil sind).


----------



## Bratzus (25. Juli 2008)

Ist doch Einfach: wer kein CANYON Decal auf dem Bike haben will soll sich doch für eine andere Marke entscheiden, da steht dann kein CANYON drauf!!
Manchmal ist die Lösung eines Problems ganz einfach, man muss nur über den Horizont schauen.

MfG Bratzus


----------



## Duc851 (25. Juli 2008)

Schön wie man sich das Maul zerreißen kann  Ihr seid ja echte Helden.
Ich überleg blos grad warum ich nochmal von meinem Rocky Mountain Switch die Rahmenaufkleber entfernt habe... kann mich nicht erinnern warum ich mir die Arbeit gemacht hab 
Stimmt! Na klar! Jetzt weiß ichs wieder!! Mir wars peinlich mit nem Rocky durch die Gegend zu fahrn!!

Kann man sich solche dummen Postings nicht einfach sparen? Nix zum Thema wissen aber einfach nur dumm labern?

Was ist jetzt Sache?
Weiß=Gepulvert=Sticker unter Lack
Schwarz=Anodisiert=Schriftzug auch Eloxiert
???
(Farben bezogen auf 08er Torque ES)


----------



## Deichkind (28. Juli 2008)

Manchmal soll es auch helfen das Canyon im Regen stehen zu lassen


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juli 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an ein Bild bei dem jemand den orangen Streifen von seinem Canyon entfernt hat. Allerdings war das einer der schwarz eloxierten Rahmen, kein Lackierter.
> Wie er das gemacht hat weiß ich nicht, ich vermute mal mit einem Lösungsmittel welches die Farbe ablöst aber die Eloxalschicht heil lässt.



... ganz einfach! Er hat das Bike bewegt, ist öfters mit seiner Bikeshort dran vorbei geschrubbert und... weg wars!

Fahr selber ein Torque, bei mir fängt es auch schon an... also keine Chemie nötig, geht fast wie von selber!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde mal ganz ernsthaft interessieren, warum man den Schriftzug abhaben möchte? Aus was für Gründen? Ich meine, wenn einem das Bike nicht gefällt, dann kauft man doch von der Marke nichts. Ich raffe das echt nicht.

Wenn ich hier in unserer Gegend mit meinem Canyon rumfahre, dann gucken die Leute. Was besseres kann einem doch gar nicht passieren. War eigentlich so nicht gewollt. Mittlerweile finde es einfach nur cool. Ich habe bis jetzt bei uns kein anderes Canyon rumfahren sehen. Alles "nur" Scott oder eben die anderen bekannten Marken mit Händlernetz.

Selbst am Gardasee (Ende Mai) sieht man Canyon nicht öfters. Bleibt wohl eine kleine Rarität.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## gabs (10. August 2008)

nördlich vom gardasee (brixen- südtirol)  nimmt ihre anzahl erstaunlich zu....


----------



## Michael Night (12. August 2008)

Hat sich der Kumpel des Frederstellers schon einen Liteville-Stickersatz besorgt?

Scherz bei Seite, auch wenn ich dein/sein Problem nicht verstehen kann. Mit der rauen Seite eines "Küchenschwammes" -die bunten Dinger- lässt sich die graue Schicht auf den eloxierten Rahmen sehr gut entfernen. Die Schicht drunter leidet dabei auch nicht -wenn man es nicht übertreibt.

"Also sag deinem Kumpel" das es so geht.


----------

